# heavy breathing in baby



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

as most of you know i have been caring for a squab who was weak and on deaths door 2 weeks ago and this week punctured its crop,well its getting plenty of food 2 times a day from parents and at least 4 feeds a day of oats or porridge from myself.today i noticed its beak slightly open when breathing and this has me worried slightly.When held up to my ear his breathing sounds slightly croakey.Could this be a respiratory infection ?or still the result of the punctured crop which i super glued i thought successfully as it no longer leaks. i was of the thinking maybe he needs to be up the loft more than just for his feeds but the problem being hes never sat on and his sibling is now out of the nest so whenever ive left him hes freezing and back on deaths door.Hes grown slightly but its pain stakingly slow progress.Any advice on the open mouth breathing or is this normal.Many thanks.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Jeff, wet, "clicky" sounds when breathing, accompanied by open mouth breathing, usually point to a respiratory infection, and with these, treatment should not be delayed, especially in a squab. What meds do you have on hand?

Karyn


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

i have a repiratory med called mycoform t you mix it in with theirv water it is in liquid form i also have other meds for canker, worms, salmonella and cocci.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Jeff, is the the treatment you are talking about; http://www.aviform.co.uk/Store/Raci...-Condition/MYCOFORM$9T-Pigeon-Respiratory-Aid. If it is, to be honest, I don't know if it will do what needs to be done right now, offer broad spectrum coverage against a few different strains of bacteria that could cause a respiratory infection. Sorry, what do you have for salmonella?

Karyn


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

yes it is just that.thought i had some salmonella but forget i used it on them before breeding.should i go ahead with themycoform t.? you are right his breathing sounds wet.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Jeff, is there any way you can get some Clavamox, Trimethoprim/Sulfa or Baytril. As I mentioned, I just don't think that Mycoform will be sufficient, but if this is all you have you could start treatment with it, but then make every effort to get some real antibiotics. Some of the same antibiotics that are for human use will also work for birds, such as Cipro or Azithromycin, there are others, but these two are fairly commonly prescribed for respiratory infections, perhaps friends or family have some on hand, also they could have some antibiotics for their own pets. Is there a vet around that could prescribe you something? Is what you have for cocci a sulfa based med?

Karyn


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

my cocci is in liquid form its called coxoid from harkers.i can get some baytrill from my vets tomorrow.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

jeff houghton said:


> my cocci is in liquid form its called coxoid from harkers.i can get some baytrill from my vets tomorrow.


The Coxoid is an amprolium based med, meaning that it would not work in treating bacterial infections, as well as treating cocci, as sulfa based meds would. Please do get to the vet as early as you can, I know it's late evening there, but I would still make a few calls to friends and family to see what you can come up with tonight. Sometimes with these little guys there is a small window of opportunity to get treatment started in time, so every little bit helps and you could switch to the Baytril tomorrow.

Karyn


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

i will give him the respiratory i have tonight as my family is 400 miles away and get to the vets first thing thankyou for your help. oph the only other thing is i gave him half of canker tablet two days ago as his poop was runny its now back to normal but is it to soon to give him the respiratory tonight.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

jeff houghton said:


> i will give him the respiratory i have tonight as my family is 400 miles away and get to the vets first thing thankyou for your help. oph the only other thing is i gave him half of canker tablet two days ago as his poop was runny its now back to normal but is it to soon to give him the respiratory tonight.


OK, understood, best to try and keep him warm for the time being and let's see what tomorrow holds.

Good luck tomorrow,

Karyn


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Dobato said:


> OK, understood, best to try and keep him warm for the time being and let's see what tomorrow holds.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow,
> 
> Karyn


Thankyou so much, jeff


----------

